# Noromectin Doses per weight?



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello. I bought Noromectin (ivermectin) for swine and cattle. Just wondering, how many ml should I dose per pound?is it even safe for goats/does it work well?Can it be dosed on 3 month old Nigerians? And finally do I have to get an exact weight or can I just guesstimate ? 
Thank you!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Get an accurate weight. Weight tape is fine but guessing leads to underdosing and parasite resistance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 40 lbs injected. 1cc per 33 lbs orally.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you Both! Can I use an injectable orally?(cause it says injectable on the package)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

thank you


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh almost forgot, what is the minimium weight they must be before deworming?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You should have a fecal sample done to determine what kind of parasites you might be dealing with. If your goats are having problems, possibly coccidia could be the culprit.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

8-Nigerian-8 said:


> Oh almost forgot, what is the minimium weight they must be before deworming?


As long as you're dosing them per pound or kilogram and not guessing you should be fine.

3 months is plenty old.

I agree on testing a fecal sample to verify what you have an issue with so you can use the correct dewormer. It's not a one size fits all.

How are they doing? Why do you feel they need to be dewormed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

thank you guys, yes very good advice. I was thinking that they needed to be dewormed as they aren't gaining much weight and their fur is dull. Using Noromectin can't hurt right? Yes I will definitely find someone who does fecal testing.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The big problem about deworming without knowing the exact type of parasite is it kills the weak parasites, allowing the strong ones to get stronger, then all the chemical workers in that family will no longer work.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh and also The owner before me probably only dewormed once a year if that. The lady was scared of giving needles


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh that makes sense. What do you think of manna pro goat deworming pellets?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pellets are not the greatest when it comes to getting the dose right. And anyways, no one chemical kills all parasites. It's best to worm based on fecal test results.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Okay thanks Suzanne. So I should wait a few months or so until I have fecal tests back to deworm?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Why would it take a few months?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

To get a good fecal, put on surgical gloves and go to the source! (The backend) Or, stand and wait until the goat poops, catching them in a clean container. Put in a Baggie and take to vet.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

We barely have any small ruminant vets in my area and the one vet we did find said that it would be a while before the tests came back in, I also don't know when we would be able to go to town with all 4
goats. So that's why it would take a few months. Will do Goats Rock


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can mail a sample in to Mid America.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Okay thank you. I will have to look into that


----------



## BERNARD RICHBURG (May 11, 2021)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Get an accurate weight. Weight tape is fine but guessing leads to underdosing and parasite resistance.


----------

